# in After Effects aus Alphakanal eine Maske machen?



## ungeheuerchen (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo Zusammen....brauche dringend eine Antwort auf meine Frage, will nämlich eine Kreisanimation in After Effects machen und will nicht jeden einzelnen Kreis(als Maske) in After Effects ziehen das  muss doch auch einfacher gehen!?
Danke schonmal im Vorraus

Lieben Gruss Julia


----------



## Klon (28. Dezember 2004)

Hallo ungeheuerchen,
ich habe deine Frage in unser Videodesign Forum verschoben wo es besser aufgehoben ist als im Feedback-Forum, das für Lob und Kritik an unserer Community gedacht ist.


----------



## ungeheuerchen (28. Dezember 2004)

ups hatte voll keinen Plan wo ich meine Frage jetzt hinschreiben soll.... aber danke das Du mir geholfen hast ist voll liebh von Dir....

Julia (ungeheuerchen hab ich mich genannt weil mein Nachname Heuer ist)


----------



## unomuse (29. Dezember 2004)

Erstelle in einem Solid-Layer (strg/apfel-y) einen Kreis, animiere ihn und nutze ihn als Maske für den Rest indem Du (falls Du es nicht wusstest) ganz unten in der Zeitleiste auf Schalter/Modi klickst und dann den Solid-Layer Alphamatte angibst.

Ich denke, dann hast Du was Du wolltest.


----------



## ungeheuerchen (29. Dezember 2004)

Danke für die schnelle hilfreiche Antwort!
Leider hat das mit der Alphamatte nicht so funktioniert, ich habe es jetzt bei den Einstellungen Modus mit der Alphaschablone gemacht!
Wenn ich Apfel y drücke wie kann ich dann anstatt eines Rechtecks einen Kreis aufziehen?
Lieben Gruß
Julia


----------



## unomuse (29. Dezember 2004)

Achso, sorry das hatte ich vergessen zu erwähnen; da nimmst Du dann einfach im Solid Layer die Maske für. Aber wenn Du es auch anders hinbekommen hast, ist ja gut.


----------



## ungeheuerchen (30. Dezember 2004)

Ich habs jetzt auch hinbekommen mit der AlphamatteBei den Einstellungen Luminanz...matte oder wie auch immer es grade heißt. Machst Du viel in After Effects? Ich finde das Programm so genial weil es mit Photoshopebenen arbeitet!
Meld Dich mal
Julia


----------

